# AUX kit for 2002 745i



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Is there such a thing and is there a part number?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

raerae28 said:


> Is there such a thing and is there a part number?


_"AUX kit"_....for?


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Like Audio, RCA inputs so you wouldnt have to use an FM Modulator


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

raerae28 said:


> Like Audio, RCA inputs so you wouldnt have to use an FM Modulator


something to connect an iPod or mp3 player?
http://bavauto.com/fland.asp?rid=16046


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

No was actually thinking of XM sat radio.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

raerae28 said:


> No was actually thinking of XM sat radio.


that should work...if your XM output is RCA-female, you would purchase a cable that is RCA-male to 3.5mm-male, to connect to the AUX adapter plug-in.
You will find them at any number of online audio cable sites.


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Called the company and he said that he didnt have a product that would work on the 02 745i. Why is this car so darn hard to retrofit?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

raerae28 said:


> Called the company and he said that he didnt have a product that would work on the 02 745i. Why is this car so darn hard to retrofit?


prolly no one will make anything remotely close to an electrical product for the 02 7's...liability.


----------

